# Application tape not grabbing stones



## kimthompson (May 27, 2010)

I am fairly new to rhinestones and tried finding the answer in the forums, but need help. I cut my own transfers using the house brand template material at SGS and my roland cutter. What should I put the template material on to easily weed? Lately I have had problems with stones getting stuck in the template and not getting picked up on the acrylic carrier...is it the carrier material? the templates I put on regular foam board (is it the board material?). It is so frustrating to get the stones all laid out, go to pick them up and they are still stuck on the board in the template material. Do the holes need to be bigger? For 10mm stones I cut them 12mm big and my 6mm stones I cut at 8mm. There has to be a way to aleviate my issues...please advise.

Thanks so much,
Kim

I have at least 100 2 color transfers to do and need to figure out my issues. Also what is the best way to do 2 color transfers?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I think you have to powder the template because the glue inside the holes makes the stones stick. I don't use that material but from what I've read, you need baby powder.


----------



## kimthompson (May 27, 2010)

Thanks, that did the trick. In the future I will be buying different template material, but good to know there is a solution. Thanks again!

Kim


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Glad to be of help!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

another reason that the stones might be difficult to pick up is the sizing of the the holes you cut. If I am going to use ss10 I will cut the size at ss11 or ss12.. and check the program you are using...if you are using a program like R-Wear, the sizes listed to use are swaroski sizes which are a bit smaller than korean/chinese. Here is a helpful link that shows the sizes of stones and the millimeter sizes...note that there are in several sizes two ss10 etc...the larger is the korean stones...typically...
Sample Card and Stone Sizes


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree with Charles, make the holes a lil larger as well and you will have every stone turn over and ready to pick up as well,

Baby powder,, corn starch or other drying products are used on many template materials that have a glue that is meant to heal it self or repostionable glue and in warm weather this glue seeps out of the holes, as it is warm,, 

When you apply powder or a drying agent to the template 

and tap out the excess powder,,
and then wipe the outside
and then take a piece of transfer tape of lint roller and run over the template to take the extra powder off,, 

It will be amazing the difference in how the stones release,, 
Re powder as needed..

I use these techinique with Hartco, Graphtec, Das, ACs materials, and more.

Happy Rhinestoning


----------

